# updated pict.of all lattices



## poisons4me (May 7, 2006)

Thanks Jim for the green lattice deal,now have the 4 differnt clear including the ground top,the moss green and all the cobalt WT co. with stoppers and including the 4 incher with poison peened out on shoulder.........poisons are cool.
 This is the latest group shot.


----------



## Tony14 (May 7, 2006)

*RE: The set grows*

Beautiful grouping of poisons Rick. I love those lattices.


----------



## capsoda (May 7, 2006)

*RE: The set grows*

Hey Rick, The wife says be sure to rap those very carfully before you send them to her. LoL

 Very nice set.


----------



## atticmint (May 7, 2006)

*RE: The set grows*

[8D]  [8D]  [8D]  [8D] WOW BEAUTIFUL SET, Did you see the clear lattice poison for sale on eBay?   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6276904838&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2006)

*RE: The set grows*

Sweet poisons, Rick. I have never seen a nicer set of KC-1s anywhere! Jim


----------



## madman (May 17, 2006)

*RE: The set grows*

wow!! beautiful thanks for sharing  mike


----------



## Lynette (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: The set grows*

I just purchased an amber lattice today......5 inches tall......very nice bottle but unfortunately no stopper.
 What are these bottles worth anyway.......
 BTW............I LOVEEEEEEEEEEE the blue set you have..........


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: The set grows*

Hi Lynette, The stoppers to these lattice poison bottles were sold separately. Many times, the users of the bottles simply used corks because it was cheaper. Also, the stoppers only came in blue, while the bottles came in blue, clear, green and amber.

  Congratulations on finding a 5" amber one. That is a very rare bottle that sells for around $1500!! I would love to see a picture of it. I have only seen one of them in the past year, they appear VERY infrequently. Nice find [] Jim


----------



## Lynette (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: The set grows...picture...*



> That is a very rare bottle that sells for around $1500!!


 
 This bottle ????
 I bought it today for $2.00.
 On the side opposite the lattice it is embossed NOT TO BE TAKEN.


----------



## Jim (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE: The set grows...picture...*

Thanks for the picture. Sorry to disappoint...but this is a different bottle than the $1500 one. You have an English poison bottle that is fairly common, $10-15. Still not a bad deal for 2 bucks, and a nice-looking bottle. The rare amber lattice poisons are identical to Rick's blue ones except for the color and lack of a stopper. They are not embossed with any words, just the lattice pattern. They did come in a 5-inch size as well.

  Sorry to get your hopes up and then have to tell you this. I was thinking of the American amber KC-1 lattice bottle. There are some rare ones out there to be found, hopefully you will score one some day  [] Jim


----------



## poisons4me (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: The set grows*

Heres the ones that are not cobalt,moss green one was purchased from jim. Lattices are cool


----------



## Jim (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: The set grows*

Nice ones, Rick. Hopefully you can find an amber one to complete your set. ~Jim


----------



## bigdinthedump (Sep 25, 2006)

*RE: The set grows*

Wow those lattices are sweeeeeet!!!!


----------



## poisons4me (Oct 24, 2006)

*RE: The set grows*

SKIP


----------



## Jim (Oct 24, 2006)

*RE: The set grows*

Nice find, Rick. I have not seen that one myself. Did you get the e-mail I sent you earlier today? ~Jim


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Nov 6, 2006)

*RE: The set grows*

Those are awesome Rick!!!


----------



## poisons4me (Nov 7, 2006)

*RE: The set grows*

A few have asked what the stopper looks like,has poison embossed on top and 2 sides,very cool.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 7, 2006)

*RE: The set grows*

If anyone has one of those tops that they want to sell, I need one for the wife.


----------



## poisons4me (Mar 25, 2007)

IM LOOKING FOR ANY SIZE CLEAR LATTICES,ALSO THE SQUARE THE WITH LUG AND GROUND SPIKE STOPPER LIKE LATTICES (variants with narrow stopper and wide stopper).TOP DOLLAR PLEASE SEND PHOTOS.HERES AN UPDATED SET OF PICT.FROM WEBSITE IN PROGRESS.THANK YOU  RICK


----------



## poisons4me (Nov 11, 2007)

I DONT KNOW WHY THIS PICTURE GOT OFF THE ORIGINAL POST,BUT HERE ARE CLOSEUP OF CLEARS AND GREEN. I ALSO HAVE THE 2 1/2 INCH CLEAR WITH GROUND STOPPER NOW LIKE THE ONE BELOW.   STILL LOOKING FOR AMBER.


----------



## poisons4me (Nov 11, 2007)

wrong one


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice stuff, Rick. I can't wait to see an amber one joining your lineup. The KC-1s are a very diverse and challenging series to collect, and you've done very well. That's something to be proud of! ~Jim


----------



## poisons4me (Nov 13, 2007)

THANKS JIM,KINDA DEPAENDS ON WHAT HOOKS YOU,IN YOUR CASE IRREGULARS,THOSE ARE NEXT ON THE LIST AFTER SOME MORE STONEWARES IM MISSING. THE IRREGULARS ARE UP IN PRICE HUGE FROM 8 -9 YEARS AGO,KINDA LIKE THE GREEN LATTICE. THE AMBER WILL COMPLETE MY SET ASIDE FROM THE POISONS EMBOSSED ON THE LABEL AREA IN HUGE LETTERS,MY FRIEND HAS IT AND THEY ARE HUGE MONEY IF OBTAINABLE AT ALL. RICK.


----------



## ktbi (Nov 21, 2007)

A dealer in this area has three different size lattice poisons (blue) for sale from about 100-200 each.  They all have tops and no defects.  The glass is very thin and lightweight.  Is that usual? I like poisons but don't really collect 'em so not sure. There are exceptions, but I thought most older bottles were usually a bit heavier. Thnks....Ron


----------



## jagee44 (Nov 21, 2007)

The size is probably a big factor in the value.  What are the sizes.


----------



## ktbi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Jagee...It was about six weeks ago, but they were about 6, 8, and 10 inches.  Dealer is about 60 miles away and I only get to that area about once a month.  I'll stop there in a week or so and see if they are still avail and take a picture. They were in a locked cabinet and my wife insisted I buy them, so we took a look.  I talked her out of it cause I just wasn't sure and it was too much money on something I'm not sure about.  I'll get back to you if I end up there again.....Thnks....Ron


----------



## poisons4me (May 31, 2008)

I'M LOOKING FOR ONE OF THE SIZES OF AMBER LATTICES,IF ANYONE HAS INFORMATION I WOULD APPRECIATE IT. THANKS VERY MUCH RICK. (IF I HAD THE CHOICE WOULD LIKE SAME SIZE AS MY GREEN LATTICE 4 1/2 INCH RANGE)


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey, where'd you get that??  Probably from some joker in Pennsylvania[] Great pic, the natural light really brings out that beautiful shade of green. ~Jim


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 1, 2008)

That's gorgeous.  I would like to dig a good poison.


----------



## ktbi (Jun 4, 2008)

What was actually in those bottles?  There are so many items that are poisonous.  Were they sold filled with something or are they generic bottles that were filled on-site??
 Thnks.....Ron


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 4, 2008)

They were sold empty to druggist ect and many think they all came with stoppers . They were optional. I have all the W.T. style because they have the straight neck where as the W.B. style have tapered neck.Thanks for looking, Rick (by the way the 9 1/2 inch that you saw for sale,its worth 150.00 min. in good shape without the stopper) Still looking for an amber !!


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 6, 2008)

If the bottles are still available you should try and strike a deal,the 9 3/4 inch (second from left) is worthe the money and then some,they are scarce. Actually the larger come up more often than the 9 3/4 does. Let me know if you decide to build the set, I have a few doubles in smaller sizes i may let go. Good luck, Rick


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 3, 2008)

Awesome update !Dws


----------



## poisons4me (Jul 6, 2008)

This is the last variant of the lattice bottle made, wow what a difference. I have yet to figure out how the lattice is atteched but it doesn't move and I don't see glue ??


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 7, 2008)

That is different looking,could it be like shrink wrap ? Thanks for posting it and others


----------



## poisons4me (Sep 6, 2008)

*Amber Lattices*

Fellow collector,friend and Poison guru Jerry (ncpoisons) sent me these. I am looking for the 4 inch if possible. They are all rare but the 4 being at least seen now again.Buy,barter trade... Thanks alot,Rick.


----------



## poisons4me (Mar 22, 2009)

*Number 17 !!*

Finally got my 2 5/8 inch mint ground top clear lattice.The smallest size,  now the 7 inch clear and an amber would be great.


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 23, 2009)

*RE: Number 17 !!*

Nice poison ,is that a slight sca color or reflection of something else ,also do you know who glass maker was and type of poison it contained ?Sorry so many questions saw the other clears were merc. & iodine just wondering about this one thanks.


----------



## poisons4me (Mar 23, 2009)

*RE: Number 17 !!*

Thanks,its a reflection i think. This one is unmarked but has the WT Co. style of neck and lip. This one has very old perfume in it from previous owner.


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 24, 2009)

*RE: Number 17 !!*

Thanks for info


----------

